# ABT Cooking Temp



## bpiela

Hello all,

Is there anything wrong with cooking at a higher temp in order to get the Thanksgiving ABT's done faster?  I was thinking about using the vortex on my Weber Kettle but that is usually a hot and fast method.


----------



## HHYak

Looks like either way, just cook the bacon to your liking.





__





						Making ABT's, Atomic Buffalo Turds, Stuffed Smoked Jalapeño Peppers, easy and delicious!
					

This site is all about: Making ABTs, Stuffed Jalapenos, Jalapeno Poppers, Smoking Meat,Real BBQ, Making Sausage, Making Cheese,Brewing Beer,Caning,making bread in general making great food!



					www.deejayssmokepit.net


----------



## sandyut

I dont think it matters much.  just till the bacon it rendered and crispy provided you are not using raw meat in the filling, then monitor temps.


----------



## gmc2003

The higher heat from the Vortex may cause the cheese to run out. Depending on how your making them. 

Chris


----------



## bpiela

I am going to give it a try.  I will point the top of the jalapenos to the outside of the grill and do my best to keep them as far away from the center as possible.  We will see what happens.


----------



## SmokinAl

As said above at high or low temps(I prefer at least 270-280) the main thing is to keep the cheese from running out, and get the bacon crispy!
Al


----------



## bpiela

I kept an eye on them. After an hour on the Kettle with the vortex, there was cheese running out.  Because of very windy weather, I removed them from the grill and finished in the oven at 400 for another 15 mins.  Some cheese did run out, which I think that is just going to happen no matter what.  If you pack the jalapenos to the top with the cream cheese mixture, it eventually has to melt and it will need more space.  The 15 mins in the oven finished off the bacon and they ended up being delicious.  Thanks for everyone's advice and thanks Jeff for the recipe!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I like to do mine at 250 for 2 hours. Usually end up with crispy bacon and cheese mixture just barely bubbling out!


----------



## bpiela

Ok.  Good to know!


----------

